# bright red lochia 9 days postnatal



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

hoping you can advise whether I need to take action or not.

i am 9 days postnatal after a forceps delivery.  My blood loss initially was bright red and heavy as expected, this gradually turned pinkish brown and more watery and much less, but the last few days I have had times when it has gone back to bright red loss and heavier flow again (although not really heavy, still only need to change pads after about 4h).  The first time this happened i spoke to a midwife and she said I may just have been overdoing it and to try and take it easy.

yesterday it happened as i was getting out of the bath so I had blood running down my legs, but this morning had returned to normal pinkish brown again (will admit I was quite active yesterday going for a walk into town), but today i have been taking it easy and it has just started again to be bright red flow.

As its not super heavy, there are no clots and no smell i am hoping it is just normal loss, but don't want to be silly and ignore something that might be a problem.

thanks


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

If it carries on for a few more days being bright red, give your midwife another ring and she can arrange for you to be examined,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

